# الموقع ده مهم جدا لكل مهندسين الاتصالات يا ريت كل الناس تدخل تشوفوا



## engahmedgebreil (28 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.techtionary.com/
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح في حياتكم العملية والعلمية


----------



## عماد الكبير (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

